

We Need a Feedbacks for WEB UI Builder. Thanks - Medza
http://umyproto.com

======
Butcher_UK
A little bit complicated, but still interesting idea. Could you make it
accepteble for tablets?

~~~
Medza
This is our next step. I hope we will finish development till 1 of December.
Thanks

